# Peculiar BBQ Round-up 2007



## peculiarmike (Jun 12, 2007)

The Peculiar, MO BBQ contest and festival is July 20-21. On the banks of beautiful Lake Peculiar.
$130 entry, must enter 4 catagories:
Ribs
Chicken
Pork
Brisket
Salsa
Side Dish
All catagories except salsa require on-site preparation
You can also sell your BBQ to the public
Since I am the only member of our team PECULIAR SMOKE ("It's the herbs") that will not be elsewhere those dates we are not competing. I will, however, be judging.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Anyone interested contact:
[email protected]


----------

